# candleing eggs for fertility



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

how does candeling work? 

What are you looking for?

Do you have to be in a dark space to be able to do it? 

When should begininers to candleing candle the eggs to get an easy (ish) result?

What do you need to candle eggs 

I colony breed in an aviary and would love to be able to find out if they are likely to be fertile or not. i have never yet had the confidence to candle as i am scared as to whether i will be able to see anything. 


currently, i am just going on whether they have been seen mating and just a waiting game but would like to be able to learn more about this and hopefully try it sometime. My parents are generally good (Apart form a white faced male who attacks me every morning!) and will let me at the eggs and newborn young when they have their morning check and handleing (once eyes have opened)

sorry soo many questions but it will be good to know how to do it from the experts!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK...go to my albums:http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/cc331/Mousebirds-and-more/Other%20birds/?start=all

There are some pix's that will answer a few questions. Click on a pix for a larger veiw...there is sometimes info added to the pix.


----------



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

all your pictures would make me presume that you have to be in a darj environment to do this however, how would people create this dark environment? I cannot go into the nests at night as i will scare the parents off and in the morning i have to go down about 7 ish as this is when they wake up (I am normally awake long before them!!)

Would a pen torch be a suitable form of light to candle eggs with?


----------



## whytedragon (Jun 8, 2009)

even in a well lit room you can see, if you hold the light up to the egg all the way, it'll cast a shadow showing visibility of the chick inside, or whatever is in there. Yesterday we watched one of our chicks moving inside the egg...the light was on  It just helps a bit if the room is darker, but it's not necessary...unless you're taking pictures of course.
If you're in a lit room, just turn around away from the light. Or you can also just reach inside the box and place the light to the egg without touching them...works as well.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Last year I took the eggs into the pantry and shut the door to make it dark. This year I bought the Probe-Lite egg candler at http://www.birdsupplynh.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=98_101&products_id=571 and now I can do it in the nestbox without touching the eggs. The light is at the end of a wire that you can bend to fit just about anywhere. The only disadvantage is that it isn't a "cool light" and gets hot pretty quickly so you can't linger too long over the eggs.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

_* The only disadvantage is that it isn't a "cool light" and gets hot pretty quickly so you can't linger too long over the eggs*_
*----------------------------------------------*

With any candler *always *candle at the air cell end. *Never* candle from the side od the egg. Even a small amount of heat can damage a vein or the embryo, and the air cell it the best area that provides enough distance from the egg contents, yet provides visability.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The air cell end being the rounder, less pointy end. I say this to help drive it into my own brain since I have trouble remembering!


----------



## Catherine (Jun 11, 2009)

Be very careful not to touch or roll the eggs. You can use a tiny, cheap LED torch light which comes on a key ring. The advantage of the LED light is that it is bright but gives off no heat. There is a photo of one on Roger Roo's website on the page about caring for eggs.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It is a myth not to touch or turn the eggs. I've not had a bird abandon eggs or contaminated an egg by handling, and with some eggs I have handled daily. Turning does not addle or harm the developing embyro. 

Candling from the air cell is best because this way you also learn the size of the air cell....which is *very important* info to know. The air cell size should stay a constant size during development. The only time it should change in shape is when the chick is starting to pip, then it is lower on one end where the initial pip starts. 

If the air cell changes size _*prior*_ to pip this could indicate a problem. Such as if the air cell gets very large, over 1/3 of the egg, then there is dehydration going on, due to lack of humidity, and the chick is at risk of being trapped in the shell. If the air cell decreases in size this is an indication of excess moisture/humidity, and the chick is at risk of smothering and/or drowning in the shell.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> It is a myth not to touch or turn the eggs.


It is a good idea to wash your hands before you handle them though, preferably with antibacterial soap. The eggshell is porous and bacteria can get through. Apparently the risk isn't particularly high but it's good to play it safe.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

True, and good to point out.

The shell structure is like a whole bunch of keystones connected together. This allows moisture and gases out but very little into the egg. This structure is a form of protection, especially from bacteria from parents feet and body, and from new hatchlings poop.


----------

